# Clothes for chi's at Target...



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

OmG. I went to Target today and in the dollar section tthey have really good dog clothes for small dogs... . 
I got like 8 clothes items for my little girl who comes home tomorrow. Petsmart has similar items for $14.99 each but these were $2.50 and really good material. I got 2 jackets, 4 sweaters and 2 dresses. They also had an elf one but too big for chihuahua.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh nice find! I'll have to give my local Target a look.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

pictures?  
we dont have target here  x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Dollar section????????????????? I have never saw that at target.
Where is at?


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Up near the doors, those "bargain racks" right by the doors/registers. They have them here as well! I got a cape for jake for next halloween and such! Target is my favorite store for normal shopping lol.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i have never even seen dog clothes in Target  wonder if they have some here


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Good to know. Might need to go to Target today and see if they also have some cheap dog clothes here. Thanks for the info.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Our Target and Walmart always suck!! Well target is 1 hour away anyway...glad you found some cute stuff though :-D ...pictures once you have her!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I will have to check it out, I hardly ever shop at Target (too expensive for me) but will go there to check out pet stuff


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Ours here usually don't have much. I'll have to check them out again this weekend and see! Would be a great bargain if they have stuff at that price!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

OOOhhh I know what you mean, there is a small area of dollar stuff near the entrance.. i always pass it by. Grrrr! I am always on a mission when i'm shopping to usually going 80 mph and trying to just get what i need and get out! i am sooo stopping at the dollar area next time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

cherper said:


> OOOhhh I know what you mean, there is a small area of dollar stuff near the entrance.. i always pass it by. Grrrr! I am always on a mission when i'm shopping to usually going 80 mph and trying to just get what i need and get out! i am sooo stopping at the dollar area next time. Thanks for the info.


HAHAHAHA, oops!! Ya, DON'T pass it by!! Usually it's 80% junk... But I can almost ALWAYS find something in there to get for my nephew when I go visit. lol. I'm the Aunt that always has something in her bag..!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

no target here


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

amazingly, all the clothes we bought for her r too small. so we have to bring them back to get the bigger ones


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I went into Target last week and they dont even have a pet section at all now.


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 21, 2010)

No way! I'll definately have to check out my target nearby..


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Target's stuff is usually very cute too in my opinion. I don't shop there often but I do remember their stuff being cute the couple times I did look at it. (Kinda different from Wal-Mart's stuff too.)


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I wish we had Target here!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I love Target........


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I wish we had a Target!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> I went into Target last week and they dont even have a pet section at all now.


That is so silly you would think in this day and age they would  ....... so hard to find anything decent in Newcastle


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

time to bug the boyfriend to go to target with me soon


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

*Size*

hi buster weighs 4 lbs do any of you know about what size shirt or sweater he would wear thank you


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for the heads up, I was able to get some cute outfits and two more fleece blankets.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

What great deals, will have to go to Target now


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

OK... I went to a couple of different Targets near my house, and finally found an 'Elf Sized' shirt that I saw on here. I had to have it! It is a size petite... Should fit, right? Nope, too big! Lol. Apparently Chippy is smaller than elf-sized! Lol... I'm hoping it'll shrink in the wash!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Chimom4 said:


> OK... I went to a couple of different Targets near my house, and finally found an 'Elf Sized' shirt that I saw on here. I had to have it! It is a size petite... Should fit, right? Nope, too big! Lol. Apparently Chippy is smaller than elf-sized! Lol... I'm hoping it'll shrink in the wash!


Aw that's too bad it doesn't fit, hopefully it will shrink. I love the elf sized one. I got it for Roo in the XS and it's so cute on her.  I went back the other day and picked up a pink princess one too. hehe.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol... I'll never be able to go to Target again without rifling through the $1.00 clothes area!


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

For some ODD reason, the small sweaters w/o velcro fit sissy niceless while the small sweaters with the velcro DON'T. They are too small for some reason. i had to return some of the sweaters i bought. I ended up forgetting the nice tuutuu dress (green w/ sparkles w/ the red skirt). We also have a christmas shop here that had the cutest dress for her. It is a small even though it looks medium and still doesn't fit cuz of the velcro. Sissy also hates the velcro sound and goes crazy... lol.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't have a target near me either  booo


----------

